
Hosting Survey: GoDaddy #1, CloudFlare #2 - coderholic
http://w3techs.com/blog/entry/new_surveys_on_web_hosting_and_reverse_proxy_services
======
VT_Drew
Surprised that DigitalOcean isn't on this list.

~~~
coderholic
They're not in the blog post, but they're in the full list with 1.2% market
share (which happens to be the same as Linode's share):
[http://w3techs.com/technologies/overview/web_hosting/all](http://w3techs.com/technologies/overview/web_hosting/all)

